# July 4th Bike Race Weekend Mid Atlantic Racers Listen Up



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey all my team, Rogues Racing in cahoots with Roanoke Cycling Organization, Team El Toreo are putting on a 3 race weekend starting Friday July 4th. Races will be held in Roanoke and Blacksburg VA. Blacksburg has a rich cycling history having seen the likes of Greg Lemond, Ekimov, Armstrong and many more during the great Tour Du Pont in the 90's. We have finally brought racing back to Blacksburg and we have some pretty decent prize money to boot. The courses are challenging including the classic Mill Mountain TT which was part of a stage of the Tour Du Pont $500 on line if you break the course record. These races include BAR points and are part of the Commonwealth Games. Unlike the Common Wealth games of the past we are now able to have prize money instead of just medals so some of you can win gas hotel money 

So check it out folks and come out to beautiful western part of Virginia in the cool mountains and enjoy a weekend of racing.

http://www.id3races.com/


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Signed up for the first two races. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

come to blacksburg too!!!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Done! Signed up for the third race.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Awesome! see you this weekend


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't race, but it's only a few blocks from my house, so I'll be down there checking it out. Looking forward to it...


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I've probably been coerced into doing the race in Roanoke on the 4th as a cat 5. On the info page it says "$6 same-day registration fee (N/A to Cat 5, 1-day license or Juniors).". Does the N/A to cat 5 mean that I can't wait and register on Friday or that there isn't a fee? I'd prefer registering and paying at the same time on Friday since I'll have to pay for my one day license anyway. What's the scoop?

Edit: I got an email from the race director. I can register on Friday, no extra fee.


----------



## wgp (Oct 4, 2005)

We were just down there c 2 weeks ago, and I can vouch for the both the beauty and challenge of the terrain down there! 

My buddy and I did the Clover Hollow Race Course, off of the VTech Cycling team web site of rides - those are some TOUGH climbs!! The Les Crews climb was really something - it gets steeper and steeper as you climb. I'd love to see some really fit and fast racers ascend that baby!

Thanks to Capt Phun for the steer towards cycling ride resources down there!


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm out. I've been invited to an MTB ride at sherando and the wife prefers sunning herself at the lake to standing on a hot sidewalk so we're heading to the mountains.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Scaredy Cat!!!!


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Scaredy Cats don't ride Sherando...


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Any results posted?


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Not yet. 

Races were awesome though. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Good races indeed. Sad that Roanoke didn't do anything to help publicize the races. We are talking to some of the people that put the races on to possibly help with some sponsorship and advertising next year.

Who knows? I might even get my fat butt out there and race the cat 5 next year....


----------



## Cat 6 RCR (Jun 2, 2008)

Results are in. Congrats to everyone.

http://www.id3races.com/id3-results/id3-results-2008.htm


----------

